# red and black babies



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it possible for a red and black piranha to have a baby?

And can they live together?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

:laugh: .....................NO


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> :laugh: .....................NO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong forum :laugh:


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

sorry dude


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nope...Different species

Moved


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

no


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

FIRE Newt MIKE 767 said:


> Is it possible for a red and black piranha to have a baby?
> 
> And can they live together?
> 
> ...










just to post no :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

use the search button on the right hand side..you will find all the info and more on your question


----------

